# New Signature!



## Ducky (Nov 17, 2007)

Mods please delete this topic , I've re-made it as a poll


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow nice. I like it better than your previous one (which I couldn't understand...)

I like how fox has that glow around him and the huge shadow of fox is cool too


----------



## Ducky (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> Wow nice. I like it better than your previous one (which I couldn't understand...)
> 
> I like how fox has that glow around him and the huge shadow of fox is cool too




AHEM AHEM NICKNAME STEALER  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  , Mister , Fox_Will_Rule , Or Wii_Will_STEAL Ahem ahem.... Why don't you go ... get.. some...... wii..... si-...g...n........ature!! about how cool it moves... or......... something... something?


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 17, 2007)

uuhhhhh.... ok...


----------



## Ducky (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> uuhhhhh.... ok...



Joking around , Fella


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 17, 2007)

good job


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > uuhhhhh.... ok...
> ...


You didn't even make sense.


----------



## dice (Nov 17, 2007)

- Closed upon request


----------

